# Mushrooms in the vivarium, please advise.



## Jeva (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey everyone. So I woke up today and found these brown/white mushrooms growing in my crestie viv! I'm using eco earth, with a thin layer of moss (dead) on the top. They seem to be centered around the Jade Plant I've had in there for a few weeks, it's been a house plant forever so it's not come in from outside. 

Should I get rid of them? Do I need to change all the substrate?

Pic:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They are fine. When you use soil you will often get mushrooms, they appear for a few days then die off. Enjoy them while they are in there they add a nice dimension. 

They spring up regularly in live planted tanks in particular. 

Jay


----------



## Jamesah1975 (May 24, 2013)

Looking at the pic, it might have something to do with the soil in the pot plant, is that different to the eco earth?

Anyway, like what has been said above, they'll be fine, plus they look kinda cool.


----------



## Jeva (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the peace of mind guys. I did wash and change the soil (to eco earth) that it was planted in before putting it in, but you know how impossible it is to wash all the soil off the roots, so I imagine you may be right.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah I've had some pop up in mine from time to time...

I tend to eat them and see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

Ha. They look like liberty caps.. Brew them up and see what happens 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

